# just bought a 300zx turbo 1987 mods?



## nissanbri (Sep 2, 2005)

so as i said i bought a 300zxturbo and it has only 51 thousand miles on it and i want to do some simple mods to improve the preformace. every thing on it is stock and in exalent condition


----------



## AE300ZX (Aug 20, 2005)

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=69780


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://z31.com/tfaq/


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I love how every idiot is quick to post, but slow to read any of the other posts.

Newbies should be required to read the FAQs and all posts before being allowed to start a thread of their own.

Why am I being an ass? This question was answered only a few posts down on this page.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree with AZ. The stickies were made to answer such questions. Any questions that can't be answered by the stickies or by searching are more than welcome to be asked here.


----------

